# Accept One - Book Two of the Tether Saga a Fantasy Action Adventure



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Accept One, Book Two of The Tether Series by Nick Davis - A Fantasy Action Adventure

_Wiping the gore off him Michael stood up, mouth wide open. The air around him felt more normal now the cold crispness had gone from it, and he could hear sounds of the Mall coming back to life. He watched as the creatures insides that had covered the length of the corridor slowly evaporated, and in moments it was like the creature never existed. 
"That&#8230; That was incredible&#8230; Why didn't you do that earlier?" 
He turned to look at Sarah, she had sat down heavily on the floor clutching her right arm looking pale faced, her eyes wide and expressionless. 
"I've never killed anything before&#8230;" she mumbled. "I felt it scream inside of me, I felt its agony tear at me very being&#8230; It was horrible... I don't want it&#8230; If he is gone&#8230; I just don't want this anymore&#8230;" _

It's been two months since Sarah and the Tether's Angelic Guardian Paul defeated the Dark and she just wants everything to return to normal. Except normal is not an option for the Tether Keeper, even one as reluctant as Sarah; persuaded by CT to assist in an investigation which ultimately costs them their friendship. The Custodiet under the seemingly benign leadership of Ms.Divens step in and Sarah finds herself in over her head as a creature of the night long thought extinct comes to Baltimore... And the whisper of Vampire fills the city with fear...

The long awaited sequel to The Tether, Accept One is book two of The Tether set against the real back drop of Baltimore city, this Paranormal action fantasy adventure by Nick Davis picks up where The Tether None Good left off. Sarah continues her journey as the very reluctant Tether Keeper, and stumbles upon some unexpected allies as she is pulled deeper into a world that exists just under the surface of our reality.

The Tether: Accept One is available in Kindle eBook format for the US at
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004GEB7VW/

The Tether: Accept One is available in Kindle eBook format for the UK at
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Accept-One-Book-Two-Tether/dp/B004GEB7VW/

You can check out The Tether None Good, the first book in this Paranormal Action Adventure Saga on the Kindle at
For US - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003B669N2/
For UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Tether-None-Good/dp/B003B669N2/

About the Author
Nick Davis is an Englishman currently living on the East Coast of the USA not too far removed from Charm City (aka Baltimore). He is a former White Dwarf feature writer, now freelance content creator and fully employed Web Designer. He is married to a very patient Irish American lady and has four children. When Nick is not working, running errands, playing with his kids or burrowing through an ever growing list of ongoing house 'projects'. He can be found plodding away on a keyboard exploring the worlds of his imagination that takes our reality and twists it around just a couple of degrees...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Nick, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Very happy to announce the Official release of Accept One, the sequel to The Tether on the Kindle.

Check out the full release article here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?p=1622

And check out the book today!
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow. Your book looks very interesting. What's the title of the first book in the saga? I'll have to look that one up and start from the beginning.


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you 

The first book is called The Tether and can be found on the Kindle here
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003B669N2/

Did I mention its also my birthday? 
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Haha! No, but ... HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

Perhaps a few good book sales will make your birthday brighter.


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

lol... It wouldn't hurt...  

And thank you
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Here is some interesting news about Accept One, Book two of the Tether. Did you know I will be receiving printed copies of this book in the next 20 days? Watch out for the book tour signing notice   
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Well, about 5 days ago I received the proof copy and found out it has been printed on the wrong size paper, check out my blog on this over at http://www.alt-world.com

Right now after some cover shenanigans everything is back on track, and soon I will be in receipt of the printed proof. Which once approved I will be holding phyisical printed copies of this book in my hand.

Until then, you can pick up Accept One in your favorite ebook format, and thank you again 
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow... Look at all this snow, and the really awesome Thundersnow that hit us last night in Maryland. Such an amazing weather effect I have to put it into the third Tether book.

Now, update on Accept One print books. I've placed the order and now I am just waiting for shipping confirmation so I can get a hard date on when to expect there arrival. So all you fans of the traditional books hang on in there, the printed copy will be here soon. 
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Huge box arrived yesterday, and the printed copies of Accept One are now available direct from the http://www.alt-world.com website for those who enjoy the feel of a traditional book. Plus if you buy direct from my website any Tether novel is sent to you signed by the author (me).

Of course if your looking for portability and ease Accept One is still available for the Kindle or the eReader device of your choice. Go check it out at the links posted in the Original Post of this topic.
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

I am happy to announce on Saturday February 19th the first book signing for Accept One, Book Two of the Tether a young adult paranormal action adventure, will take place at Chucks Comics the biggest comic book store in Baltimore!!

Information about Chucks Comics can be found at http://www.chuckscomics.com

To learn more about Accept One, and the Tether Saga check out my website at http://www.alt-world.com

Hope to see you all at the signing!
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Don't forget the first book signing for Accept One, part two of the Tether Saga the breakout paranormal hit will take place this Saturday from Noon to 2pm at Chucks Comics here in Baltimore. Come and chat with me about the series, view artwork from the Fabula project, and there will also be FREE CUPCAKES

For more information about Chucks Comics and there location go to http://www.chuckscomics.com

If you cannot get to Chucks Comics this Saturday, any Tether novel purchased direct from my website at http://the-tether.com will be mailed signed by the Author. Or if you have an eReader device you can download it at the links supplied at the top of this page.

I hope to see some of you there, the printed copy of Accept One is a little special and has a fan gallery within its pages. See y'all this Saturday.
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Slow week as I recover from a fun book signing, its awesome getting out there and talking direct to fans of the Tether Saga and always ignites the creative spark within. Loads of ideas to expand the Tetherverse, just got to figure out how to get it all out now... lol

Just want to mention though that Accept One, the second book in the Tether Saga is now out on the Kobo eReader, you can find the link direct to it here http://www.the-tether.com

Thanks again, have a great day everybody 
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Been reading Frankenstein and Dracula over the weekend. I like the way the story is told in diary/letter formats and its giving me a few ideas for a supplement to The Tether Saga. Its brewing at the moment, so watch this space as it develops.

In the meantime you can pick up Book Two of the Tether Saga - Accept One clicking the links in the first post or by visiting The Tether website at - http://the-tether.com

Everyone have a great day, and read a book!
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Its a wonderful rainy day here in the neighborhood, and with the supermoon around the corner I suspect we will be seeing some crazier weather before this month is out.

Anyway, did you know its *Read an Ebook Week * over at Smashwords?

You didn't? Well, Smashwords is a distributor of Indie Novels, they makes them available in all eReader formats including ePubs which are perfect to side load into your Nook.

And...

Accept One, book two of the breakout paranormal series The Tether Saga is taking part in this event... If you hurry, because there is only TWO!!! Days left of this event you can pick up Accept One for 50% off its Regular Price. Check it out at the URL below.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/33530

*50% OFF THATS BRILLIANT* 

Have a great week... Going to be putting together my mad survivalist gear for next weeks supermoon fun!
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Tomorrow is Super Moon Day!  

If we are not all dead sucked into a crazy gravity effected super storm earth black hole forming upheaval thingie this is a great weekend to check out Accept One, the second book in the Tether saga. Reading this Paranormal action adventure by super moon light will make it all that more surreal.

To pick up the book check out the links in my sig or at the start of this thread. Thanks again, and have a safe weekend. 
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

I see we all survived Supermoon   Anyone suffer any odd facial hair growth or sudden urges to get stuck in a three way Emo romance?

Wasn't it amazing though? The first night it was kind okay, that's pretty neat, but the second it was like you could reach up and pluck the moon out of the sky.

Now, well at least on the east coast we have a wet, rainy weekend ahead of us. The perfect time to pick up an book and read it, so check out Accept One, the second book in the Tether Saga and find out why people are calling it the most riveting book since The Tether  cool

Be gentle with the earth now.
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

What is with this crazy weather? Did we blink miss summer and move straight back into winter?  

Still its good book reading weather, nothing better than spending a leisurely weekend discovering new stories, and Accept One is one heckuva story. This Action Adventure novel takes the city of Baltimore and twists it slightly, bringing other worldly danger to the streets, and the only person that can stop it is a slightly moody high school student named Sarah.

Take a look at it, its on your favorite eReader and manual reading device, the links are at the start of this topic, or in my sig below.
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

I just looked at some of my past posts and they've been a great catalog of weather patterns over the last few weeks. Have you noticed that Thursday has always had some pretty crappy storm happening on them? Today though I woke up and saw the sun for the first time on this day. This was good  Of course its all going to be rainy and nasty tomorrow, but at least we've broken the Thursday storm pattern for now, eh? With the weekend looking like its going to get buttoned in with storms its a great time to check out a gritty fantasy action novel like Accept One, go take a look you might be pleasantly surprised. I've posted a small excerpt below.

_Wiping the gore off him Michael stood up, mouth wide open. The air around him felt more normal now the cold crispness had gone from it, and he could hear sounds of the Mall coming back to life. He watched as the creatures insides that had covered the length of the corridor slowly evaporated, and in moments it was like the creature never existed. 
"That&#8230; That was incredible&#8230; Why didn't you do that earlier?" 
He turned to look at Sarah, she had sat down heavily on the floor clutching her right arm looking pale faced, her eyes wide and expressionless. 
"I've never killed anything before&#8230;" she mumbled. "I felt it scream inside of me, I felt its agony tear at me very being&#8230; It was horrible... I don't want it&#8230; If he is gone&#8230; I just don't want this anymore&#8230;" _

Accept One, available in multiple eBook form and print, just click the links below or at the start of this thread.
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

I see the sun, omigod I see the sun!  

It's the start of warm spring days of lazing in the sun with a gentle breeze, while reading your favorite action adventure novels. Go check out Accept One an action novel with an ending that will shock you.
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

_Michael pointed his gun at the creature, and Sarah dropped into her guard position with her Tether arm outstretched. Now she was much closer she could see bony protrusions all over its body, with a heavy cluster of bone at the end of each arm, which smoothed out into a sharp looking pointed talon. The face which looked featureless from a distance was a bony dark mask and she could make out the creatures curved canines. It was hunched over in front of them, snarling, moving as they moved as if it was sizing them up. 
"I act with righteousness," said Michael pulling his pistols trigger. 
The creature moved eye blurring fast bringing up its bony arms to act like a shield. Sarah watched in horror as the bullets bounced harmlessly off its arms. In return the creature roared and bounded towards them. 
"Oh screw this&#8230;" said Sarah quickly putting the words of an indice in her head and releasing it. "VALIDUS ATTONITUS!" _

You can find Accept One, the second book in the Tether sage on the Kindle here 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004GEB7VW/

Or in multiple eReader or Print format here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

_"Tether&#8230; The sword&#8230;" said Paul firmly. "It is not meant for the Tether to deliver judgment; it is you're role to judge, not be the instrument of judgment." 
"Sorr&#8230; Sorry&#8230;" said Sarah registering his words, she let go of the sword and it fell silently to the ground. "Please just finish it&#8230; He may be evil, but here at the end I only feel pity for him&#8230; He has suffered enough&#8230; Please&#8230; Please just finish the judgment." 
"As you wish Tether." _

Check out this gritty fantasy adventure here on the Kindle at - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004GEB7VW/

And on the Kobo here - http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Accept-One-Book-Two-Of/book-v5y27YN9FkSv6edfhQ5teQ/page1.html 

Or in multiple eReader or Print format here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

_"I do," said Sarah. 
"Pulsus tergum!" 
The Tether pulsed for a second, and the air in front of Sarah pushed outwards knocking everyone in front of her off their feet and violently rocking the van too. 
"Come on hero get me out of here," said Sarah grabbing Michael and pulling him along. "Start thinking bodyguardy."_

You can find Accept One, the second book in the Tether saga on multiple eReader or Print format here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Accept One Part two of the Tether saga a gritty urban fantasy set on the streets of Baltimore city. You can find out more about Accept One, the second book in the Tether saga on multiple eReader or Print format here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

_What struck her was the smell, like the creature had bathed itself in a mix of rotten vegetables and dead fish. Sarah twisted herself in the creature grip, but it held onto her fast, inadvertently the small silver cross on the Tether touched the creature's skin and the smell of burning rafted across Sarah's nostrils before it shrieked and let her go.
Sarah was now free falling, although the height wasn't that great. The ground somersaulted with the sky, exchanging glances with the corner of the school buildings and sneaked a look at the cityscape just beyond the school walls. All Sarah could do was flail her limbs uselessly as the ground accelerated towards her. _

Accept One Part two of the Tether saga a gritty urban fantasy set on the streets of Baltimore city can be found in multiple eReader or Print format here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

_"This ends now," he sneered bringing his fists down. 
Sarah natural reaction was to put her arm above her head to shield herself, and she felt the blow impact rattle through her body forcing her down to one knee. She looked up at Solomon through a golden halo and grinned, "Not going to be as easy as you thought, eh?"_

Accept One Part two of the Tether saga a gritty urban fantasy set on the streets of Baltimore city can be found in multiple eReader or Print format here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325

Or download it directly onto your Kindle here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEB7VW/

Or if you are from the UK click here to download the book - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GEB7VW/
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> "I don't need you, I just need the Tether," said Solomon opening his hand.
> "You can't have it," said Sarah forming an indice in her head and letting the Tether draw power for it until she felt it scratch at her arm. "I can't take it off its attached to me you Moron&#8230; What part of attached didn't you understand?"
> "I will remedy that," said Solomon leaping at Sarah.


Accept One Part two of the Tether saga a gritty urban fantasy set on the streets of Baltimore city can be found in multiple eReader or Print format here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325

Or download it directly onto your Kindle here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEB7VW/

Or if you are from the UK click here to download the book - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GEB7VW/
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> "This way Choir boy," said Sarah pulling at his arm, trying to direct him.
> "But my pistol?" said Michael pulling the other way.
> "We haven't got time to find it," said Sarah running for one of the maintenance corridors. "It's useless against that thing anyway."
> "Yeah&#8230;" said Michael looking forlornly over at the store where his pistol span into, "I just really liked that gun."


Accept One Part two of the Tether saga a gritty urban fantasy set on the streets of Baltimore city can be downloaded directly onto your Kindle here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEB7VW/

Or if you are from the UK click here to download the book - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GEB7VW/

Multiple eReader and Print format copies can be found here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> "I don't know what to do," said Michael hesitating as the men got nearer.
> "I do," said Sarah. "*Pulsus tergum!*"
> The Tether pulsed for a second, and the air in front of Sarah pushed outwards knocking everyone in front of her off their feet and violently rocking the van too.
> "Come on Hero get me out of here," said Sarah grabbing Michael and pulling him along. "Start thinking Bodyguardy."


Accept One part two of the Tether saga a gritty urban fantasy set on the streets of Baltimore city and continues the adventure of Sarah as she discovers more about the mysterious Tether.

Accept One can be downloaded directly onto your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEB7VW/

Or in the UK here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GEB7VW

Or in Germany here - http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004GEB7VW

Multiple eReader and Print format copies can be found here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> The air started to smell and crackle with ozone. The dead leaves on the ground rustled like a wind was going through them, and Sarah felt her hair on her head start to stand on end as she grinned to herself Paul was coming. Then as soon as it started everything stopped and went as quiet as a grave. Sarah stared at the Tether in disbelief.
> "No&#8230; No!!! NO!!!" she said shaking her arm panicking.


Set on the streets of Baltimore City Accept One part two of the Tether saga a gritty urban fantasy continues the adventure of Sarah as she discovers more about the mysterious Tether.

Accept One can be downloaded directly onto your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEB7VW/

Or in the UK here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GEB7VW

Or in Germany here - http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004GEB7VW

Multiple eReader and Print format copies can be found here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> "No I'm not leaving you to die," said Sarah grimly. "No more running, I'm done running&#8230; Ledo is Ferreus in Vultus!"
> The air around Michael burned, there was a white hot flash, and the creature's torso ripped open and thick viscous black liquid splattered over him.
> "LEDO IS FERREUS IN VULTUS!"
> The corridor expanded as white hot air pushed down it, Michael screamed his nerve endings on fire, then there was a moment of total silence, like the universe just paused and the creature on top of Michael exploded.


Set in Baltimore City Accept One part two of the Tether saga a gritty urban fantasy continues Sarah's adventures as the reluctant Keeper of the Tether.

Accept One can be downloaded directly onto your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEB7VW/

Or in the UK here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GEB7VW

Or in Germany here - http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004GEB7VW

Multiple eReader and Print format copies can be found here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> The Vigilie walked straight past CT; barely registering him as she casually fired another bolt into the winged creature's shuddering body. She crouched down in front of Sarah and checked her pulse, "Seriously CT did you really think you could protect her?"


Accept One part two of the Tether saga a gritty urban fantasy set in Baltimore City continues Sarah's adventures as the reluctant Keeper of the Tether.

Accept One can be downloaded directly onto your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEB7VW/

Or in the UK here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GEB7VW

Or in Germany here - http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004GEB7VW

Multiple eReader and Print format copies can be found here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Accept One is an urban fantasy set in Baltimore and part two of the Tether saga; carrying on the story from the first book, The Tether.

It has been two months since the harrowing events of The Tether and Sarah is still the now very reluctant Keeper of the Tether. Finally persuaded by CT to join him in a investigation that ultimately costs them their friendship; Sarah is taken under the wing of Ms Divens, the seemingly benevolent head of the Custodiet. It doesn't take long for Sarah to find herself dangerously over her head. As a new menace rises, one thought long extinct and the whisper of Vampire fills the city streets full of fear. Can Sarah keep it together as she is pitched into events beyond her control and understanding.

New enemies, new allies and an old foe thought dead comes back to life, find out what happens next...

Accept One can be downloaded directly onto your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEB7VW/

Or in the UK here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GEB7VW

Or in Germany here - http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004GEB7VW

Multiple eReader and Print format copies can be found here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Accept One is an urban fantasy set in Baltimore and part two of the Tether saga; carrying on the story from the first book, The Tether. New enemies, new allies and an old foe thought dead comes back to life, find out what happens next...

Accept One can be downloaded directly onto your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEB7VW/

Or in the UK here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GEB7VW

Or in Germany here - http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004GEB7VW

Multiple eReader and Print format copies can be found here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Accept One is part two of the Tether saga the urban fantasy set in Baltimore. Sarah encounters new enemies, new allies and an old foe thought dead comes back to life, as she discovers more about what the Tether really is...

Accept One can be downloaded directly onto your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEB7VW/

Or in the UK here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GEB7VW

Or in Germany here - http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004GEB7VW

Multiple eReader and Print format copies can be found here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Accept One picks up two months after the events of The Tether. While the first book left you breathless wondering what will happen next, the second slows everything down and starts to explore the world of the Tether further as Sarah encounters new enemies, new allies and an old foe thought dead comes back to life...

Accept One can be downloaded directly onto your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEB7VW/

Or in the UK here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GEB7VW

Or in Germany here - http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004GEB7VW

Multiple eReader and Print format copies can be found here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Accept One continues the fight for reality on the streets of Baltimore and can be downloaded directly onto your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEB7VW/

Or in the UK here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GEB7VW

Or in Germany here - http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004GEB7VW

Multiple eReader and Print format copies can be found here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> "Get off the roof Sarah, meet me at the bridge," said CT his voice lost in static.
> Sarah clicked the button on the radio to reply, when she saw a shadow flicker and detach itself from the low lying ducts that dotted themselves across the roof. She felt her mouth go dry and her legs quiver, "CT it's here&#8230;"


Accept One picks up two months after the events of The Tether. While the first book left you breathless wondering what will happen next, the second slows everything down and starts to explore the world of the Tether as Sarah encounters new enemies, new allies and an old foe thought dead comes back to life...

Accept One can be downloaded directly onto your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEB7VW/

Or in the UK here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GEB7VW

Or in Germany here - http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004GEB7VW

Multiple eReader and Print format copies can be found here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> Sarah punching out with her right fist, she felt something warm run up her arm and to her complete surprise Solomon rocked back from her blow. He looked at her all confused as Sarah grinned she just had an epitome, "I get it now&#8230;My will be done&#8230;"


The Tether left you breathless wondering what will happen next... Accept One slows things down and starts to explore the world of the Tether as Sarah encounters new enemies, new allies and an old foe thought dead comes back to life...

Accept One can be downloaded directly onto your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEB7VW/

Or in the UK here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GEB7VW

Or in Germany here - http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004GEB7VW

Multiple eReader and Print format copies can be found here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> The air started to smell and crackle with ozone. The dead leaves on the ground rustled like a wind was going through them and Sarah felt her hair on her head start to stand on end as she grinned to herself. Then as soon as it started everything stopped and went as quiet as a grave. Sarah stared at the Tether in disbelief. "No&#8230; No!!! NO!!!"


Accept One is an urban fantasy set in Baltimore and part two of the Tether saga; carrying on the story from the first book, The Tether.

It has been two months since the harrowing events of The Tether and Sarah is still the now very reluctant Keeper of the Tether. Finally persuaded by CT to join him in a investigation that ultimately costs them their friendship; Sarah is taken under the wing of Ms Divens, the seemingly benevolent head of the Custodiet. It doesn't take long for Sarah to find herself dangerously over her head. As a new menace rises, one thought long extinct and the whisper of Vampire fills the city streets full of fear. Can Sarah keep it together as she is pitched into events beyond her control and understanding.

New enemies, new allies and an old foe thought dead comes back to life, find out what happens next...

Accept One can be downloaded directly onto your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEB7VW/

Or in the UK here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GEB7VW

Or in Germany here - http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004GEB7VW

Multiple eReader and Print format copies can be found here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> The Vigilie walked straight past CT; barely registering him as she casually fired another bolt into the winged creature's shuddering body. She crouched down in front of Sarah and checked her pulse, "Seriously CT did you really think you could protect her?"


Accept One is an urban fantasy set in Baltimore and part two of the Tether saga; carrying on the story from the first book, The Tether. New enemies, new allies and an old foe thought dead comes back to life, find out what happens next...

Accept One can be downloaded directly onto your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEB7VW/

Or in the UK here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GEB7VW

Or in Germany here - http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004GEB7VW

Multiple eReader and Print format copies can be found here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> "I act with righteousness," said Michael pulling his pistols trigger.
> The creature moved eye blurring fast bringing up its bony arms to act like a shield. Sarah watched in horror as the bullets bounced harmlessly off its arms. In return the creature roared and bounded towards them, Michael stood in its way his mouth wide open in amazement.
> "Oh screw this&#8230;" said Sarah quickly putting the words of an indice in her head and releasing it. "*VALIDUS ATTONITUS!*"


Accept One is an urban fantasy set in Baltimore and part two of the Tether saga; carrying on the story from the first book, The Tether. New enemies, new allies and an old foe thought dead comes back to life, find out what happens next...

Accept One can be downloaded directly onto your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEB7VW/

Or in the UK here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GEB7VW

Or in Germany here - http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004GEB7VW

Multiple eReader and Print format copies can be found here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> She could feel the light now, the air was tangy with ozone and she felt herself flowing into deep corners of the room burning the darkness away. Fascinated with the sensation she pushed herself further and deeper, tripping the light fantastic, reveling in the immaterial, then it stopped. Something dark hit her, a wall as deep as it was long slammed into her senses and Sarah screamed.


Accept One is an urban fantasy set in Baltimore and part two of the Tether saga; carrying on the story from the first book, The Tether. New enemies, new allies and an old foe thought dead comes back to life, find out what happens next...

Accept One can be downloaded directly onto your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEB7VW/

Or in the UK here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GEB7VW

Or in Germany here - http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004GEB7VW

Multiple eReader and Print format copies can be found here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> "Irrelevant... It won't change the outcome," said Solomon.
> "Yeah... it will," said Sarah. "Validus Attonitus!"
> The indice pushed out in front of her and hit Solomon square in the chest, she saw part of his clothing shred and bodily he slid back a couple of feet.
> "Really... Do we have to play this game again? I told you, you're indices are useless against me." said Solomon regaining his footing.
> ...


Accept One is an urban fantasy set in Baltimore and part two of the Tether saga; carrying on the story from the first book, The Tether. New enemies, new allies and an old foe thought dead comes back to life, find out what happens next...

Accept One can be downloaded directly onto your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEB7VW/

Or in the UK here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GEB7VW

Or in Germany here - http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004GEB7VW

Multiple eReader and Print format copies can be found here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> "Commodo indulgeo mihi of meus sins quod illud ut EGO have sinned obviam..." she muttered eyes closed and then opened them as the sound of the Praetorians came closer. The point man turned the corner completely failing to see them hunkered down further along the tunnel shrouded in the gloom, she again whispered thanks for the training of her Centurions as they patiently waited for her to open fire first. She mentally started to count down in her head...


Accept One is an urban fantasy set in Baltimore and part two of the Tether saga; carrying on the story from the first book, The Tether. New enemies, new allies and an old foe thought dead comes back to life, find out what happens next...

Accept One can be downloaded directly onto your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEB7VW/

Or in the UK here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GEB7VW

Or in Germany here - http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004GEB7VW

Multiple eReader and Print format copies can be found here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Accept One is an urban fantasy set in Baltimore and part two of the Tether saga; carrying on the story from the first book, The Tether.

It has been two months since the harrowing events of The Tether and Sarah is still the now very reluctant Keeper of the Tether. Finally persuaded by CT to join him in a investigation that ultimately costs them their friendship; Sarah is taken under the wing of Ms Divens, the seemingly benevolent head of the Custodiet. It doesn't take long for Sarah to find herself dangerously over her head. As a new menace rises, one thought long extinct and the whisper of Vampire fills the city streets full of fear. Can Sarah keep it together as she is pitched into events beyond her control and understanding.

New enemies, new allies and an old foe thought dead comes back to life, find out what happens next...

Accept One can be downloaded directly onto your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEB7VW/

Or in the UK here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GEB7VW

Or in Germany here - http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004GEB7VW

Multiple eReader and Print format copies can be found here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Accept One is an urban fantasy set in Baltimore and part two of the Tether saga; carrying on the story from the first book, The Tether.

It has been two months since the harrowing events of The Tether and Sarah is still the now very reluctant Keeper of the Tether. Finally persuaded by CT to join him in a investigation that ultimately costs them their friendship; Sarah is taken under the wing of Ms Divens, the seemingly benevolent head of the Custodiet. It doesn't take long for Sarah to find herself dangerously over her head. As a new menace rises, one thought long extinct and the whisper of Vampire fills the city streets full of fear. Can Sarah keep it together as she is pitched into events beyond her control and understanding.

New enemies, new allies and an old foe thought dead comes back to life, find out what happens next...

Accept One can be downloaded directly onto your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEB7VW/

Or in the UK here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GEB7VW

Or in Germany here - http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004GEB7VW

Multiple eReader and Print format copies can be found here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> The Vigilie walked straight past CT; barely registering him as she casually fired another bolt into the winged creature's shuddering body. She crouched down in front of Sarah and checked her pulse, "Seriously CT did you really think you could protect her?"


Accept One is an urban fantasy set in Baltimore and part two of the Tether saga; carrying on the story from the first book, The Tether.

It has been two months since the harrowing events of The Tether and Sarah is still the now very reluctant Keeper of the Tether. Finally persuaded by CT to join him in a investigation that ultimately costs them their friendship; Sarah is taken under the wing of Ms Divens, the seemingly benevolent head of the Custodiet. It doesn't take long for Sarah to find herself dangerously over her head. As a new menace rises, one thought long extinct and the whisper of Vampire fills the city streets full of fear. Can Sarah keep it together as she is pitched into events beyond her control and understanding.

New enemies, new allies and an old foe thought dead comes back to life, find out what happens next...

Accept One can be downloaded directly onto your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEB7VW/

Or in the UK here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GEB7VW

Or in Germany here - http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004GEB7VW

Multiple eReader and Print format copies can be found here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325
Arigato,
Nick Davis

Multiple eReader and Print format copies can be found here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> The air started to smell and crackle with ozone. The dead leaves on the ground rustled like a wind was going through them and Sarah felt her hair on her head start to stand on end as she grinned to herself. Then as soon as it started everything stopped and went as quiet as a grave. Sarah stared at the Tether in disbelief. "No&#8230; No!!! NO!!!"


Accept One is an urban fantasy set in Baltimore and part two of the Tether saga; carrying on the story from the first book, The Tether.

It has been two months since the harrowing events of The Tether and Sarah is still the now very reluctant Keeper of the Tether. Finally persuaded by CT to join him in a investigation that ultimately costs them their friendship; Sarah is taken under the wing of Ms Divens, the seemingly benevolent head of the Custodiet. It doesn't take long for Sarah to find herself dangerously over her head. As a new menace rises, one thought long extinct and the whisper of Vampire fills the city streets full of fear. Can Sarah keep it together as she is pitched into events beyond her control and understanding.

New enemies, new allies and an old foe thought dead comes back to life, find out what happens next...

Accept One can be downloaded directly onto your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEB7VW/
Or in the UK here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GEB7VW
Or in Germany here - http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004GEB7VW

Multiple eReader and Print format copies can be found here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Accept One is the second part of The Tether Saga, taking place two months after the events of the first book. A new darkness settles over Baltimore and bodies start turning up in abandoned houses and the rumor of Vampire is in the air... CT hits the streets to investigate this new menace and tries to convince an apathetic Sarah to get involved, instead there friendship implodes and Sarah finds herself propelled deeper into a dark reality that she doesn't want anything to do with...

Accept One is a dark fantasy set on the streets of Baltimore city, New enemies, new allies and an old foe thought dead comes back to life, find out what happens next...

Accept One can be downloaded directly onto your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEB7VW/
Or in the UK here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GEB7VW
Or in Germany here - http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004GEB7VW

Multiple eReader and Print format copies can be found here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Accept One is the second part of The Tether Saga, taking place two months after the events of the first book. A new darkness settles over Baltimore and bodies start turning up in abandoned houses and the rumor of Vampire is in the air and Sarah finds herself propelled deeper into a dark reality that she doesn't want anything to do with...

Accept One is a dark fantasy set on the streets of Baltimore city, New enemies, new allies and an old foe thought dead comes back to life, find out what happens next...

Accept One can be downloaded directly onto your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEB7VW/
In the UK at http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GEB7VW
In Germany at http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004GEB7VW
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004GEB7VW
In Italy at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004GEB7VW
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004GEB7VW

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/accept-one-book-two-of-the-tether-nick-davis/1029257386

On the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Accept-One/book-uFTjcFS-iEOeu7HXGb3Irg/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/accept-one-book-two-of-the-tether/_/R-400000000000000338546

In the Apple iBookstore at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/accept-one-book-two-the-tether/id411646394?mt=11

Multiple eReader and Print format copies can be found here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Accept One is the second part of The Tether Saga, after the nightmare events of facing the Dark all Sarah wants to do is be left alone. The Tether has other plans and she is propelled deeper into a dark reality that she doesn't want anything to do with...

Accept One is a dark fantasy set on the streets of Baltimore city, New enemies, new allies, a Vampire that don't sparkle and an old foe thought dead comes back to life, find out what happens next... Check it out in print or eBook format of your choice at http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325

Accept One can be downloaded directly onto your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEB7VW/
In the UK at http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GEB7VW
In Germany at http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004GEB7VW
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004GEB7VW
In Italy at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004GEB7VW
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004GEB7VW

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/accept-one-book-two-of-the-tether-nick-davis/1029257386

On the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Accept-One/book-uFTjcFS-iEOeu7HXGb3Irg/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/accept-one-book-two-of-the-tether/_/R-400000000000000338546

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/accept-one-book-two-the-tether/id411646394?mt=11
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

It's been two months since Sarah and the Tether's Angelic Guardian Paul defeated the Dark and she wants everything to return to normal. Reluctantly she is persuaded by CT to help in an investigation which ultimately costs them their friendship. Now alone Sarah gets in over her head as a creature of the night thought extinct comes to Baltimore. And the rumor of Vampire fills the city with fear...Check it out in print or eBook format of your choice at http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325

Accept One can be downloaded directly onto your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEB7VW/
In the UK at http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GEB7VW
In Germany at http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004GEB7VW
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004GEB7VW
In Italy at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004GEB7VW
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004GEB7VW

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/accept-one-book-two-of-the-tether-nick-davis/1029257386

On the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Accept-One/book-uFTjcFS-iEOeu7HXGb3Irg/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/accept-one-book-two-of-the-tether/_/R-400000000000000338546

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/accept-one-book-two-the-tether/id411646394?mt=11

Please check out the new look The Tether Saga Facebook page here https://www.facebook.com/TheTether
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Accept One is an urban fantasy set in Baltimore and part two of the Tether saga; carrying on the story from the first book, The Tether.

It has been two months since the harrowing events of The Tether and Sarah is still the now very reluctant Keeper of the Tether. Finally persuaded by CT to join him in a investigation that ultimately costs them their friendship; Sarah is taken under the wing of Ms Divens, the seemingly benevolent head of the Custodiet. It doesn't take long for Sarah to find herself dangerously over her head. As a new menace rises, one thought long extinct and the whisper of Vampire fills the city streets full of fear. Can Sarah keep it together as she is pitched into events beyond her control and understanding.

New enemies, new allies and an old foe thought dead comes back to life, find out what happens next...

Don't forget you can meet me at the Annapolis Comic Con this Sunday, and pick up your signed copy of Accept One and my other works like A Teddy Bear Tale, learn more about my Author signing by clicking here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?p=7442

Accept One can be downloaded directly onto your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEB7VW/
In the UK at http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GEB7VW
In Germany at http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004GEB7VW
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004GEB7VW
In Italy at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004GEB7VW
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004GEB7VW

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/accept-one-book-two-of-the-tether-nick-davis/1029257386

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/accept-one-book-two-of-the-tether/_/R-400000000000000338546

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/accept-one-book-two-the-tether/id411646394?mt=11

Please check out the new look The Tether Saga Facebook page here https://www.facebook.com/TheTether
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

At the end of the first book, The Tether, Sarah is left with more questions than answers. Accept One takes place two months after the events on the rooftop... And the battle for reality has only just begun.

It has been two months since the harrowing events of The Tether and Sarah is still the now very reluctant Keeper of the Tether. Finally persuaded by CT to join him in a investigation that ultimately costs them their friendship; Sarah is taken under the wing of Ms Divens, the seemingly benevolent head of the Custodiet. It doesn't take long for Sarah to find herself dangerously over her head. As a new menace rises, one thought long extinct and the whisper of Vampire fills the city streets full of fear. Can Sarah keep it together as she is pitched into events beyond her control and understanding.

New enemies, new allies and an old foe thought dead comes back to life, find out what happens next...

Don't forget you can meet me at the Annapolis Comic Con this Sunday, and pick up your signed copy of Accept One and my other works like A Teddy Bear Tale, learn more about my Author signing by clicking here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?p=7442

Accept One can be downloaded directly onto your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEB7VW/
In the UK at http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GEB7VW
In Germany at http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004GEB7VW
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004GEB7VW
In Italy at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004GEB7VW
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004GEB7VW

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/accept-one-book-two-of-the-tether-nick-davis/1029257386

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/accept-one-book-two-of-the-tether/_/R-400000000000000338546

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/accept-one-book-two-the-tether/id411646394?mt=11

Please check out the new look The Tether Saga Facebook page here https://www.facebook.com/TheTether
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

New enemies, new allies and an old foe thought dead comes back to life, find out what happens next... in Accept One, the second book of The Tether Saga... http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325

Accept One can be downloaded directly onto your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEB7VW/
In the UK at http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GEB7VW
In Germany at http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004GEB7VW
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004GEB7VW
In Italy at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004GEB7VW
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004GEB7VW

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/acce...vis/1029257386

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nic...00000000338546

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/acce...11646394?mt=11

Please check out the new look The Tether Saga Facebook page here https://www.facebook.com/TheTether
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Accept One is the second part of The Tether Saga, after the nightmare events of facing the Dark all Sarah wants to do is be left alone. The Tether has other plans and she is propelled deeper into a dark reality that she doesn't want anything to do with...

Accept One is a dark fantasy set on the streets of Baltimore city, New enemies, new allies, a Vampire that don't sparkle and an old foe thought dead comes back to life, find out what happens next... Check it out in print or eBook format of your choice at http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325

Accept One can be downloaded directly onto your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEB7VW/
In the UK at http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GEB7VW
In Germany at http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004GEB7VW
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004GEB7VW
In Italy at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004GEB7VW
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004GEB7VW

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/accept-one-book-two-of-the-tether-nick-davis/1029257386

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/accept-one-book-two-of-the-tether/_/R-400000000000000338546

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/accept-one-book-two-the-tether/id411646394?mt=11
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Accept One is the second part of The Tether Saga the paranormal action adventure. After the nightmare events of facing the Dark all Sarah wants to do is be left alone. The Tether has other plans and she is propelled deeper into this dark reality that she doesn't want anything to do with, when she is persuaded by CT to join him in a investigation that ultimately costs them their friendship. Left without any guidance Sarah is taken under the wing of the seemingly benevolent leader of the Custodiet. It doesn't take long for Sarah to find herself dangerously over her head. As a new menace rises, an unseen betrayal, and a creature of legend once thought long extinct appears as the whisper of Vampire fills the city streets full of fear. Can Sarah keep it together as she is pitched into a series of events beyond her control and understanding. What is so special about the Tether? And why does everyone want Sarah but she can't get a prom date?

Accept One is a dark fantasy set on the streets of Baltimore city, New enemies, new allies, a Vampire that don't sparkle and an old foe thought dead comes back to life, find out what happens next, it is going to leave you breathless and wanting more... Check it out in print or eBook format of your choice at http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325

Accept One can be downloaded directly onto your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEB7VW/
In the UK at http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GEB7VW
In Germany at http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004GEB7VW
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004GEB7VW
In Italy at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004GEB7VW
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004GEB7VW

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/accept-one-book-two-of-the-tether-nick-davis/1029257386

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/accept-one-book-two-of-the-tether/_/R-400000000000000338546

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/accept-one-book-two-the-tether/id411646394?mt=11
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Why does everyone want Sarah but she can't get a prom date?

Accept One picks up two months after the events of The Tether... All Sarah wants is to be left alone until someone can figure out how to get the Tether off her. However events propel her deeper into this dark reality that she doesn't want anything to do with, when she is persuaded by CT to join him in a investigation that ultimately costs them their friendship. Left without any guidance Sarah is taken under the wing of the seemingly benevolent leader of the Custodiet.

It doesn't take long for Sarah to find herself dangerously over her head. As a new menace rises, an unseen betrayal, and a creature of legend once thought long extinct appears as the whisper of Vampire fills the city streets full of fear. Can Sarah keep it together as she is pitched into a series of events beyond her control and understanding.

Accept One is a paranormal action advnenture set on the streets of Baltimore city, New enemies, new allies, a Vampire that doesn't sparkle and an old foe thought dead comes back to life... Find out what happens next, it is going to leave you breathless and wanting more... Check it out in print or eBook format of your choice at http://alt-world.com/altworld/?page_id=2325

Accept One can be downloaded directly onto your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEB7VW/
In the UK at http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GEB7VW
In Germany at http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004GEB7VW
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004GEB7VW
In Italy at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004GEB7VW
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004GEB7VW

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/accept-one-book-two-of-the-tether-nick-davis/1029257386

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/accept-one-book-two-of-the-tether/_/R-400000000000000338546

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/accept-one-book-two-the-tether/id411646394?mt=11
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

At the end of the first book, The Tether, Sarah is left with more questions than answers. Accept One takes place two months after the events on the rooftop... And the battle for reality has only just begun.

It has been two months since the harrowing events of The Tether and Sarah is still the now very reluctant Keeper of the Tether. Finally persuaded by CT to join him in a investigation that ultimately costs them their friendship; Sarah is taken under the wing of Ms Divens, the seemingly benevolent head of the Custodiet. It doesn't take long for Sarah to find herself dangerously over her head. As a new menace rises, one thought long extinct and the whisper of Vampire fills the city streets full of fear. Can Sarah keep it together as she is pitched into events beyond her control and understanding.

New enemies, new allies and an old foe thought dead comes back to life, find out what happens next...

Don't forget you can meet me at the Annapolis Comic Con this Sunday, and pick up your signed copy of Accept One and my other works like A Teddy Bear Tale, learn more about my Author signing by clicking here - http://alt-world.com/altworld/?p=7442

Accept One can be downloaded directly onto your Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEB7VW/
In the UK at http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GEB7VW
In Germany at http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004GEB7VW
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004GEB7VW
In Italy at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004GEB7VW
In Spain at https://www.amazon.es/dp/B004GEB7VW

Available on the Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/accept-one-book-two-of-the-tether-nick-davis/1029257386

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/accept-one-book-two-of-the-tether/_/R-400000000000000338546

In the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/accept-one-book-two-the-tether/id411646394?mt=11

Please check out the new look The Tether Saga Facebook page here https://www.facebook.com/TheTether


----------

